# Transom straps while trailering



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

How many of you Guys use them?
I have a 19 foot center console on a single axle trailer with plenty of weight on the back end. I only have to travel a few miles to the ramp at 35 mph max and feel no need for them, unlike a lighter boat trailered down the interstate. 
I do have a safety chain on the bow and don't depend on the winch strap to keep it on the trailer. 
I guess they could come in handy during an aggressive stop or turn, and might be required by law?? My trailer has no provisions for them, like an eye bolt or something.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't leave home without them. You never know when some fruitcake will cut you off.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Are they required by law?


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Trble Make-rr said:


> Don't leave home without them. You never know when some fruitcake will cut you off.


True enough, I make sure I have them better safe then sorry


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

also bumps in the road will make the trailer bounce and the boat is on top of it so it will bounce the boat also....even if you think you have enough weight on the back it will still come up! trailer a boat through louisana once and you will never wanna tow again without them!!!!!!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Agreed, use them. I don't normally because I only travel 3 minutes to the launch. When I go any further I put them on. In a wreck, you want your boat to stay on the trailer.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

And...I wouldn't wish towing a trailer on LA roads on my worst enemy!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

They are good to have. until you launch or try to and the boat wont come off the trailer. Then it hits you. :whistling:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Cannot hurt. $10 investment, 30 seconds to install. If you dont have an eye just do a wrap around the trailer somewhere and hook back on the strap.

Jim


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

just about every boat you see laying on the side of the road DIDN'T have them.................

Rock on

Billd


----------



## foxbo (Oct 4, 2007)

Never take off towing unless their on. Speaking of leaving them on when launching. Several years ago I went to launch at Blue Angel Naval campground and couldn't get the boat off trailer. Dawned on me after a few tries that they were still on, son hasn't let me forget that one yet.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the replies,
I have made a few trips to Grand Isle, so I understand the LA roads, if you can call them that, comments. 
As far as a transom, or stern strap, what do you all prefer? The single strap across the stern, or one on each side attached to the "ski eyes"??


----------



## TinCan (Jul 22, 2012)

Quite Naturally few of local Sheriff's deputies out on water also fishing and one stated the traffic division was going to ticket those who did not use rear tie down straps, actual law/ BS, I suppose they could say load was not securely fastened I did not pursue any further as even though 5-6 mile to ramp I use them so did not apply to me, could have been words spoken to get people to use them


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

I've always used them, never know when you could end up in the ditch or across one of those curbs in the middle of the road. Easy and quick, just two 1" ratchet straps and your good to go. Don't buy the real expensive ones, they gonna rust anyway. :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

My brother in law in Clearwater was pulled over by FL State troopers for no trailer straps so I guess there must be a law.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Wouldn't travel without them or a rope tied from the transom to the trailer. You just never know and it ain't worth risking. We use 2 straps on the transom one on each side and the winch in the front with a backup chain.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Good information. I only trailer my boat about two blocks, so I never think about it.


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a Blazer bass boat and the transom straps are bolted to the trailer making it really easy to use. I have seen them for sale at Iboats.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

flukedaddy said:


> Are they required by law?


 
Plus 2 It is the law read your manual of saftey towing put out but the coast guard. Walmart and other fishing taqckel places have these books for free.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You never know when an idiot is going to pull out in front of you, run a stop sign.....blah blah blah..... I worked a wreck where a guy ran a stop sign and was T boned by a big 3/4 ton Dodge pulling a 24Ft Sea Ark!!! The transom straps probably saved the boat from more damage or flipping on top of the truck....It broke the straps and boat came partially off the trailer but not bad!!! Wasn't a purty sight!!!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Law is there must be a minimum of 2 straps on any load 20' or less and a strap for each additional 10'. This is for anything transported on a roadway, boat, lawn mower, lumber, etc....


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

*visuals*

if you don't use straps we can enjoy the threads on the fishing forum with your accident photos.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone else notice two of those boats were bayliners? Maybe the second pic was too? :whistling:


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

I once was following a guy I knew from work pulling his 28’ skipjack out of the boat ramp at Shelter Island in San Diego.
When we were loading up, I noticed he had not put on his transom straps. When I mentioned it to him, he said he was going to stop at the first gas station to gas up & would put them on then. Unfortunately, at the second turn coming out of the area he missed judged the turn & hit the curb. His boat bounced up about 18 to 24 inches & landed half off the trailer. 
Luckily it didn’t seem to hurt the boat much, just a few small scratches. He VERY SLOWLY took her back around to the ramp & refloated her back onto the trailer.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Do those retractable straps that mount to the trailer hold up well?

Jim


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jim t said:


> Do those retractable straps that mount to the trailer hold up well?
> 
> Jim


I would think since most straps corrode (metal components) quickly, the retractable have more moving metal parts and would not hold up.....Never used em but I'm sure someone on here has/does!:yes:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I was at a ramp a couple weeks ago and saw a guide using them. 

They are proud of the stainless steel models though:

http://www.iboats.com/Retractable-T...e+Shopping-_-Unassigned-_-Indiana Marine-_-NA

But if you use them everyday and they stand up they may be worth it.

Jim


----------

